# Verfügbarkeit und Technische Daten DVO Sapphire 34



## orudne (3. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

Gibt es eigentlich bereits genauere Informationen zu der neuen DVO Sapphire 34 (die wie der neue Topaz 2 anscheinend optional im neuen Giant Trance und Reign verbaut seien sollen)??
... und einen Termin, wann die im Aftermarket zu bekommen ist?

Nachdem ich mein Enduro mit der Diamond + Topaz ausgestattet habe und begeistert bin, suche ich eine Gabel für mein 29“ Trailbike.


----------



## orudne (8. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> …
> Gibt es eigentlich bereits genauere Informationen zu der neuen DVO Sapphire 34 (die wie der neue Topaz 2 anscheinend optional im neuen Giant Trance und Reign verbaut seien sollen)??


Zumindest zu der Sapphire 34 gibt es jetzt etwas:
https://www.dvosuspension.com/products/sapphire34/
(entweder ich war blind, oder ist erst jetzt online)



orudne schrieb:


> ... und einen Termin, wann die im Aftermarket zu bekommen ist?
> 
> …


Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach der Verfügbarkeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo

Mir fliegt in den nächsten Tagen so eine sapphire zu, hat da schon jemand den Federweg umgebaut?


----------



## hulster (4. Oktober 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mir fliegt in den nächsten Tagen so eine sapphire zu, hat da schon jemand den Federweg umgebaut?



Gibt es Videos von DVO zu. Theoretisch einfach, wenn sie mit Anzugsmomenten und Schraubensicherung sparsamer wären.....


----------



## RnR Dude (27. Februar 2020)

hulster schrieb:


> Gibt es Videos von DVO zu. Theoretisch einfach, wenn sie mit Anzugsmomenten und Schraubensicherung sparsamer wären.....



Leider ist das entsprechende Video dazu nicht mehr verfügbar, nur das für den Komplettservice. Eine Anfrage bei DVO hat auch nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht.
Wie ich den Federweg an der OTT Einheit anpasse, ist mir klar. Nur wie baue ich die OTT Einheit aus? Muss ich die Gabel dafür komplett zerlegen?


----------



## hulster (27. Februar 2020)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Leider ist das entsprechende Video dazu nicht mehr verfügbar, nur das für den Komplettservice. Eine Anfrage bei DVO hat auch nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht.
> Wie ich den Federweg an der OTT Einheit anpasse, ist mir klar. Nur wie baue ich die OTT Einheit aus? Muss ich die Gabel dafür komplett zerlegen?



Video sollte im Prinzip auch von ner anderen Gabel passen.
Und  Nein - nur die halbe Gabel. Casting runter, Luftkartusche aus der Tauchrohreinheit von oben entnehmen.
Dann fängt der Spaß an. Eigentlich ganz einfach, WENN nicht zuviel Schraubenkleber verwendet wurde.
Ist die Kartusche erstmal offen, ist der Rest einfach.


----------



## Brewmaster (28. März 2020)

Hat das jetzt jemand oder @RnR Dude, @mike79  durchgeführt? Die Anleitung und Videos zeigen ja leider unterschiedliche Schritte und genau das passende Video ist noch immer gelöscht.

Geht das dann genau so wie bei der anderen Gabel?






und dann das traveln






Wie lange habt ihr ungefähr dafür gebraucht?


----------



## RnR Dude (29. März 2020)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Hat das jetzt jemand oder @RnR Dude, @mike79  durchgeführt? Die Anleitung und Videos zeigen ja leider unterschiedliche Schritte und genau das passende Video ist noch immer gelöscht.
> 
> Geht das dann genau so wie bei der anderen Gabel?
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei bei DVO nach einer Anleitung gefragt. Deren Antwort war:



			
				DVO schrieb:
			
		

> While we’re working on the next edit, you can use the Onyx service guide as it is the same process. Thanks for riding DVO!
> 
> Geoff



Letztlich habe ich mir den Umbau nicht zugetraut und ich habe es dann bei *MRC Trading* machen lassen.


----------



## midge (10. April 2020)

fyi http://tech.dvosuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/sapphire34full-service.pdf


----------



## Brewmaster (9. Juni 2020)

Wie verbaut man bitte hier einen Spacer, das Loch ist zu klein vom Spacer um über den Lufteinlass zu gehen.

Das Gewinde greift ungefähr mit 1,5 umdrehungen. Alle 3 Spacer sehen gleich aus und lassen sich ineinander komplett schrauben.


----------

